# Colthrop Paper Mill, Thatcham, Berks



## DigitalNoise (Mar 7, 2009)

Been milling around this place a bit lately (haha  ), it's an interesting site. There has been a mill here since the domesday book but since the 1700's this has been a paper mill. The size of the site and the output fluctuated between eight tonnes a week to eight hundred tonnes a week. The ownership has changed hands several times over the years, the last company's name was the Reed paper group. Substantial changes were made to the site, and the owners closed the site down eventually in 1971, after over two hundred years of production. I had a very friendly guide in the form of a local kitty who followed me on the circular route, marching infront as my look out. Lol.
Most of the site has been demolished but a small area still stands...











A large silo/ water tower right next to the K&A Canal.




the site is being slowly taken over by a gravel extraction company, it's days are numbered.




A large err, thing out back which I presume was used to grind the wood down to a mulch.




Part of the conveyer belt system




Looking back to the main building. I could feel the rusted metal walkway crunching under my feet so I didnt hang about for long!




The conveyer belt again




Now inside, the local Pikey community have had their way with the majority of the machinery. Looks like they got their dues though as the entire room has been sprayed in liquid paper in some kind of papier mache explosion. I bet the buggers were soaked in it!! 




What a mess!




Up a ladder and into the top level, this piece of kit took my breath away, as did the reeking layers of pigeon crap. It is still covered in mashed up pieces of paper, and in amazing condition compared to the machinery downstairs.




there's always one, lol


----------



## fluffy5518 (Mar 7, 2009)

Great pictures (once again) DN !!!
If there were a prize for consistantly good shots on this site--i'm sure it would be yours !!!!!!


----------



## Engineer (Mar 7, 2009)

*Paper Mill.*

Info, pics 10 & 12 are of a Stockdale Vacuum Filter, normally used to convert waste sludge into a de-watered sheet for disposal. The strings over the rollers would support the sheet en route.


----------



## Foxylady (Mar 8, 2009)

Totally agree with fluffy...superb pics as always, DigitalN.
Tis a very good site too. Lots of interesting stuff still left, considering most of the site has gone.


----------



## DigitalNoise (Mar 8, 2009)

Cheers guys, I'm touched
I'm getting really keen on this place, been several times now and there's still a fair bit more to photograph. I like the face that despite it laying unused for 30 odd years, it's still covered in paper. 

Thanks Engineer, I had my money on you helping us out with your wealth of knowledge!


----------



## Engineer (Mar 8, 2009)

DigitalNoise said:


> Thanks Engineer, I had my money on you helping us out with your wealth of knowledge!



LOL, I had the pain/pleasure of working in a paper mill for 34 years.


----------



## chase779 (Mar 9, 2009)

Nice use of light painting, looks like an awesome site


----------

